# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Βόρεια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  Salaminos

## wispyrosfi

Κύριοι Netraptor και Panoramix (αγαπητέ γείτωνα από απέναντι).
Έμαθα ότι η σύνδεση έγινε. Πότε θα συναντηθούμε να τα πούμε? Έκανα scan αλλά κάτι δεν κάνω σωστά γιατί σε βλέπω οπτικά αλλά η cisco δε σε πιάνει...
Παίζει να κάνουμε ένα scan μαζί?

----------

